# PC schaltet ab mit Pure Power L7 730 Watt



## o2r_raptor (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo

habe ein Problem und zwar schaltet mein PC beim spielen ab. Habe seit ein paar Tagen eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut und seitdem besteht das Problem.
Kann es sein dass das Netzteil zu wenig Leistung der Grafikkarte liefert?
Hab auch mehrere Artikel gefunden dass es explizit mit diesem Netzteil zum besagten Problem kommt.

Die Temps unter Last (BF4):

CPU 60°
Grafik 62°
MB 35°

System:

Win 7 Prof
AMD 1090T @3.2
Corsair Vengeance 8GB RAM (zur Zeit nur 4GB Riegel drinnen anderer defekt)
Be Quiet Pure Power L7 730Watt
XFX R9 280X Black Edition (vorher Sapphire HD6870)

Die Grafikkarte habe ich mittlerweile mit beiden PCI angeschlossen.
PCI1 mit 6+2pin
PCI2 mit 6pin.

Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.

MfG

Basti


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (25. Mai 2014)

Es könnte sein, dass es an deinem Netzteil liegt. Ist immerhin recht veraltet.
Ich selber benutze zwar noch einen Dark Power Pro P7 und habe auch ne r9 280x, aber ich weiß nicht wie hoch der qualitative Unterschied zwischen dem L7 und dem P7 ist.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. Mai 2014)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass es an deinem Netzteil liegt. Ist immerhin recht veraltet.
> Ich selber benutze zwar noch einen Dark Power Pro P7 und habe auch ne r9 280x, aber ich weiß nicht wie hoch der qualitative Unterschied zwischen dem L7 und dem P7 ist.


 
Die ganze Bauweise ist soweit ich weiß anders. L7 Gruppenreguliert, P7 nicht usw.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (25. Mai 2014)

Ich würde erstmal die einzelnen Komponeten testen um möglich fehler auszuschließen.Da du nur ein Ram benutzt damit anpfangen,den bei instabilen Rams kommt es auch zu abstürzten.Die meisten user machen den fehler das die beim Ramtest z.B. mit Memtest nur eine halbe Std. auslasten tuen und denken es ist alles in Ordnung.Dabei treten die fehler erst später auf(wegen Hitzeentwiklung und schreiblast).Also mindestens 1Std. auf last testen. Danach die CPU testen auf Volllast und anschließend die Grafikkarte(auch die Temperaturen im Auge behalten).Sollten keine fehler vorhanden sein,nicht gleich denken ok mein NT ist defekt?Den so ist es nicht, du mußt als letztes das gesamte System CPU,GPU und Ram auf volllast testen wenn es da abschmiert.Dann kannste davon ausgehen das das Netzteil nicht richtig funktioniert


----------



## o2r_raptor (25. Mai 2014)

Memtest 2h Ram OK
Furmark Burn in Test 15min GPU 71°C
Prime 67°C

Naja um ihn abzuschießen reicht ja schon BF4 oder DCS World A10-Warthog. 

Grüße 

Basti


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (25. Mai 2014)

Gönn dir ein neues Netzteil.
Hier eine kleine Auswahl an guten PSUs.

LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## o2r_raptor (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo

ja werde mir heute ein neues holen, hab an das BeQuiet E9-CM 580W gedacht.


Reicht das auch noch wenn ich demnächst von AMD auf Intel (geplant 4690k mit Übertaktung auf circa 4.2 mit Alpenföhn Brocken 2 wegen hohen Arbeitsspeichern) umrüste?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/335268-neues-netzteil-gesucht.html

Grüße


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Mai 2014)

Nimm nicht das E9 über 480w... da es Gruppen Reguliert ist. Dein System braucht auch nicht mehr als 350W.
Wenn es unbedingt 550w sein sollen nimm das P10.


----------



## o2r_raptor (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo

werd mir das 480er holen

Sollte das wirklich nicht reichen werde ich die 30  Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo O2r_raptor,

das L7-730 Watt Netzteil bietet zwei 12V Rails. Hast du die Last der GPU auf beide Rails verteilt?
PCIe1 = 12V1 (30A)
PCIe2 = 12V2 (30A)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin kann die R280X bis zu 240 Watt ziehen das wären dann schon mal 20A.

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass du das Netzteil evtl. überlastest und die Schutzschaltungen auslösen.

Den Leistungsbedarf deines Systems kannst du hier berechnen lassen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (26. Mai 2014)

Er hat schon ein neues Bestellt so viel ich weiß  Das L7 ist auch auch schon alt, und die L-Reihe nicht die beste. E9 ist schon total ok.


----------



## o2r_raptor (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

ja hatte die Last verteilt auf PCIe1+2 hat aber nichts gebracht. 

Habe ein neues E9 480 Watt das scheint zu funktionieren. (Bis jetzt XD)

Grüße

Basti


----------

